# Plex App



## malverde (Mar 13, 2007)

I would really like to see a Plex App.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

There were some people trying to adapt Plex to run in the Opera browser that runs on TiVos, but we discovered that the TiVo version does not support the streaming format required to make it work. Although someone just posted that TiVo and Opera updated their SDK and it mentions the streaming format specifucally (i.e. HLS) so there is hope we may see something in the future.


----------



## malverde (Mar 13, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> There were some people trying to adapt Plex to run in the Opera browser that runs on TiVos, but we discovered that the TiVo version does not support the streaming format required to make it work. Although someone just posted that TiVo and Opera updated their SDK and it mentions the streaming format specifucally (i.e. HLS) so there is hope we may see something in the future.


I have to admit, I am not a big fan of the Opera Store. I would prefer to have a native app (or an ability to map an app from the store)


----------



## joeblow8579 (Apr 2, 2014)

A quality Plex App for my TiVo is all that stands between me and only using one box, remote, and receiver input 99% of the time.

Please, people!

Why doesn't TiVo produce a native Plex (and for that matter, Amazon Prime Streaming) App?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Ask Plex (and for that matter, Amazon).


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

joeblow8579 said:


> A quality Plex App for my TiVo is all that stands between me and only using one box, remote, and receiver input 99% of the time.
> 
> Please, people!
> 
> Why doesn't TiVo produce a native Plex (and for that matter, Amazon Prime Streaming) App?


same here..so i got a good TV which has HDMI pass through and use the plex app on that...

oh and a harmony


----------



## ntlord (Nov 30, 2013)

Just to be clear, it is possible. Both Plex and TiVo support MPEG-dash. I was messing around with it a bit, but I just don't have the time to finish it, but I determined it was possible


----------



## joeblow8579 (Apr 2, 2014)

jrtroo said:


> Ask Plex (and for that matter, Amazon).


I have and will continue to, but they likely won't get motivated to do it well without some action from TiVo.


----------



## joeblow8579 (Apr 2, 2014)

Has anyone heard of anyone out there working on this? Seeing as the Roamio units support MPEG-dash, it would be a non-trivial yet non-overwhelming amount of work to get a Plex app for TiVo working.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It appears that in the newest software release they have completely disabled the ability for us to launch apps in the Opera browser via kmttg, so if someone were working on this they'd have to submit it to the Opera store and then get it approved to work on TiVo. Not really ideal for testing and development.


----------

